# Boșorog



## Francelho

Bună. Un bătrân pe care încă îi place puștoaicele este numit un "boșorog”? Mulțumesc.


----------



## irinet

Francelho said:


> Bună. Un bătrân pe care încă *îi place* puștoaicele este numit un "boșorog”? Mulțumesc.


* îl plac
*
_Boşorog_ is a very ugly word. We don't use it, unless we want to be rude.

Apart from that, I don't know how to call an old man that girls find cute or even handsome, maybe "prezentabil", "dandy" (I suppose it's far-fetched.)


----------



## Francelho

No, no, you didn't understand me, Irinet. I'm talking about a _dirty old man: _an old man who likes young girls, who is always running after them, often in a creepy way. It was probably my fault because I think I should have written: *Un bătrân care îi plac puștoaicele.*


----------



## irinet

Ooh, right. In that case, here's another ugly word that we use for that kind of person: _libidinos_.

And in a sentence for you:
_Uite un moş libidinos._


----------



## irinet

Francelho said:


> *Un bătrân căruia îi plac puștoaicele.*


----------



## Francelho

Mulţumesc mult, Irinet! Aveam uitat dativul!


----------



## irinet

Francelho said:


> Mulţumesc mult, Irinet! _Aveam_ uitat dativul!



It's _am uitat_. ('a avea' la prezent)
_Aveam o carte. I used to have a book.
Aveam ceva să-ți spun. I wanted to tell you something.
_
Cu plăcere,


----------



## Francelho

irinet said:


> It's _am uitat_. ('a avea' la prezent)
> _Aveam o carte. I used to have a book.
> Aveam ceva să-ți spun. I wanted to tell you something._



Da, ai dreptate. Eu vream să spun "UITASEM dativul": Mai mult ca perfect. Dar am tradus textual din spaniolă: _Había olvidado._


----------

